# Gary Sparks passes



## genesis (Nov 13, 2016)

Influential member of the So Cal Youth landscape has left the building.  R.I.P Gary and love to your family.


----------



## Frank (Nov 13, 2016)

So sorry to hear of this loss. Thoughts are with the SPARKS family


----------



## outside! (Nov 13, 2016)

I am sure many here know the history much better than I do, but Gary Sparks did a lot for youth soccer in Southern California. Condolences to his family and friends.​


----------



## Dominic (Nov 13, 2016)

Gary helped build the Coast Soccer League, the largest elite youth soccer league in the US.


----------



## Sunil Illuminati (Nov 13, 2016)

Sad news. A strong character who stuck by his principles whether you liked them or not. Condolences to his family and friends, undoubtedly a driving force in So Cal Soccer. Rest In Peace


----------



## Bdobyns (Nov 14, 2016)

Very sorry to learn about this.  condolences to his family and a mountain of thanks for his efforts .


----------



## 02KeeperDad (Nov 14, 2016)

My condolences to the Sparks family.  A significant influence on SoCal soccer and he will be missed!


----------



## Multi Sport (Nov 14, 2016)

Sad day for So Cal soccer...


----------



## Overlap (Nov 14, 2016)

Sad news for So Cal Soccer....


----------



## a player (Nov 14, 2016)

Our condolences to his family.  He has done so much for several people and youth soccer.


----------

